# Pour over method for a beginner 'brewer'



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

It's been probably almost two years that I've been into coffee (the real deal) but I've always focused on espresso. Now I feel like I would like to try the other side of life - brewing. I have an Aeropress and a French Press but I'd like to try pour over. I don't know where I should start - v60, Chemex, Kalita, or something else -- there are so many options!







Which one would be best for a beginner?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I would go Kalita. Having owned them all and got the Kalita last I would say it's the easiest. More forgiving than a v60. The base is flat and flow is partially controlled by 3 small holes in the base. Coarser grind than for v60. Chemex is good for a few people.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Don't forget a pouring kettle. Not essential but a hole lot easier and accurate.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I have a tea kettle that should do the business for now. It has a spout similar to this one: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_uvm6ducznVM/TKPP7yeN8vI/AAAAAAAAAJY/2m6L3MeQO7I/s1600/tea+kettle+01138.jpg


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

bronc said:


> I have a tea kettle that should do the business for now. It has a spout similar to this one: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_uvm6ducznVM/TKPP7yeN8vI/AAAAAAAAAJY/2m6L3MeQO7I/s1600/tea+kettle+01138.jpg


Should do for now indeed. The pouring kettles have a finer spout. Maybe you could stick something on the inside of the spout to slow the flow? Piece of filter paper?


----------

